# بسرعة 40 كيلومتر.."أبولو" أول سيارة لبنانية بالطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (2 مارس 2009)

بيروت - محيط: يشهد العالم الصناعي المتقدم منذ سنوات محاولات وتجارب واختبارات واسعة على السيارات صديقة البيئة التي لا تسبب أي نوع من أنواع التلوث، ولذلك قامت العديد من الدول مثل الولايات المتحدة واليابان والعديد من الدول الأوربية وخصوصا ألمانيا بتبني حملة للحفاظ على البيئة وخفض معدل بث العوادم وثاني أكسيد الكربون المتصاعد الناتج عن احتراق وقود السيارات.

وفي هذا المضمار تمكن فريق مؤلف من البروفسور دانيال أسمر وأربعة من طلابه في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت من صنع نموذج لسيارة تسير بالطاقة الشمسية - أسلم الطاقات مراعاة للبيئة - وإعدادها للمشاركة في سباق السيارات الشمسية العالمي الذي يقام هذه السنة في أستراليا على مسافة 3 آلاف كيلومتر.

يشرح البروفسور أسمر لجريدة "الشرق الأوسط" السعودية كيفية التوصل إلى صناعة هذا النموذج من السيارات الشمسية الذي كان يحلم به منذ أيام دراسته في جامعة "واترلو" في كندا، وقبل أن يلتحق بالجامعة الأميركية في بيروت في نهاية عام 2007، فيقول: "لمجرد الحديث عن سيارة لبنانية، يتبادر إلى الذهن بالدرجة الأولى أن المقصود هو تصميم سيارة على الورق، لكن الواقع هو أبعد من ذلك. إنها سيارة تتحرك يميناً، ويساراً، وتنعطف، وتصعد، وتنزل، مثل أي سيارة أخرى، لكنها تختلف عن السيارات الكلاسيكية بأنها أشبه بصاروخ، وبمقعد واحد، وتنتقل كالبجعة، علماً بأنها مصممة للسير 40 كيلومتراً في الساعة".

أطلق الفريق اللبناني على السيارة اسم ""أبولو" على اسم إله الشمس عند الإغريق, وبعد إنجاز التصميم تم التنفيذ بمساعدة بعض التبرعات، وبدعم من الحكومة الإيطالية. أما المواد التي دخلت في التنفيذ، فتتكون من الفولاذ والألياف الزجاجية، بلغت زنتها 700 كيلو جرام.

أما طول السيارة فيبلغ خمسة أمتار ونصف المتر، وعرضها متران، وتتسع لراكب واحد، وهي مزودة بثلاث عجلات و36 خلية ضوئية صغيرة و8 كبيرة، تؤمن لها قوة ألف كيلووات. ومن شأن هذه الخلايا أن تحول أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية، يحولها المحرك إلى قوة ثابتة، ويتولى جهاز رفع الطاقة المستمدة من الخلايا رفعها إلى أكبر نسبة ممكنة.

كما تتميز عربة "أبولو" بشكلها الأيروديناميكي الانسيابي الذي يذكر بمركبات الفضاء المتطورة، كما نراها في أفلام الخيال العلمي، وهي لا تحدث ضجيجاً ولا تلوثاً، وهي بقوة 10 أحصنة.

ويؤكد المشرف على الفريق الهندسي اللبناني أن عربة "أبولو" لم تختبر بعد إلى أقصى طاقتها، أو إلى سرعتها القصوى، من دون أن ننسى أن السيارات التي تسير بالطاقة الشمسية في العالم ما زالت في دور الاختبار. 

ويأمل أسمر أن يقوم بجولات في شوارع بيروت الكبرى على متن أبولو التي استغرق إنجازها نحو تسعة أشهر


----------



## mon11 (4 مارس 2009)

فعلاً , من عمل أجاد و من تعلم أبدع


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## geyda (27 يوليو 2009)

vive le liban toujours in front!


----------



## kreshan (23 فبراير 2010)

*عشاق لبنان*

 نتمنى للبنان التقدم والابداع
ولكل العرب :78:


----------



## yassin_83 (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر للدكتور أسمر 

وأتمنى كل يوم نسمع عن تطور صناعي عربي


----------



## جننتوني (27 أبريل 2010)

و36 خلية ضوئية صغيرة و8 كبيرة، تؤمن لها قوة ألف كيلووات  *احترموا عقول الناس قليلا*


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً
*


----------



## ehsansabah (18 أغسطس 2010)

اخوان انا لااعلم هل قدرتها 1000كيلو واط او 10 احصنة ?
10 احصنة اي مايعادل تقريبا 7500 واط
1000كيلو واط = 1000000 واط 
يبدو لي من حجم السيارة ان قدرة الخلابا لاتتجاوز 1500واط 
ارجو التوضيح?


----------



## الكتيابي (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز,اردت الاستفسار عن سنة صنع "ابولو"
حيث اني ومع بروفيسور من تركيا وفريق من الطلبه والفنيين بجامعه البحرين
قمنا بصنع سيارتين احداهما بالطاقه الشمسيه وتصل سرعتها الى حوالي 55 كيلومترا في الساعه...


----------



## tag-eldin mohamed (5 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

